# USVI Marinas & Jobs



## TMC4444 (Sep 24, 2002)

*USVI Marinas & Jobs*

My boyfriend & I plan on sailing to the
US Virgin Islands Summer of 2003. I have 
reviewed many websites looking for a 
marina and employment without any luck. He is looking for carpentry or construction work. Does anyone know the name of any construction companies or marinas we could start contacting in advance. Thanks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*USVI Marinas & Jobs*

Although this sounds like a great and logical idea, I''ve found that it is not as easy as one would think. Most of the Marinas in St. Thomas lock in local subcontractors. This is a difficult barrier to work through. I was in St. Thomas during and after the Hurricane Marilyn disaster. FEMA was every where but the locals got most of the work.
Much resentment to "continentals"
Rightly so I suppose in that it is a "third world" situation. I have seen ads lately for work with CYOA charters. They were located in Crown Bay. Ask for John. Independent boatyard near Redhook is pretty much locals only. The facility at American Yacht Harbor may be open for employment, ask for Dick.

Discount Marine has pretty much got the Marine retail sewed up but may be worth a try.

Independent diesel mechanics seem to do okay and the Charter companies may be an option although they will try to fill positions with locals first.

Think about transportation, agood "island" car will really help. There is ocaasional work on the docks but not enough to buy groceries. (Pnut butter at 3.50USD)

Living on the hook will save bundles but is tough to maintain landside networks.

Let me know if you might need additional info. I still have many friends and contacts in both the US and BVI.

Good luck.
The Waternut.


----------



## TMC4444 (Sep 24, 2002)

*USVI Marinas & Jobs*

Thank you so much for the information but 
I think I may have not made myself clear.
Sorry. We are actually looking for a 
full service marina to live on the boat year round. He is actually looking for work at any
kind of construction site. We have heard
of construction companies hiring but we
have not had any luck finding the names of
these companies. Thank you.


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

*USVI Marinas & Jobs*

TMC, I''d start by reading the Caribbean Compass (http://www.caribbeancompass.com/) and All At Sea (http://www.allatsea.net/) thoroughly, most especially the ads. I''d follow up where the ad suggests construction activity is planned or underway - you often see new marinas, slipways, etc. being announced when the work is months away. I think you''ll need to subscribe to the actual publications vs. just using the web sites, but you''ve got the time and they can be sent USPS First Class.

Also, I''d encourage you to start building a network of USVI contacts, accepting invitations like Waternut extended. Talking to folks already there is essential, from what I can tell, altho'' being there is preferred. Emailing and phone conversations might produce some info not otherwise well distributed, and which you can follow up on.

Finally, my own impression is that things are slow there post-9/11. I''d encourage you to expand your consideration to include Puerto Rico, where much more economic activity goes on, where cruising sailors don''t seem to struggle to find work (at least at the E end of the island), and where the U.S. infrastructure''s benefits is even more at hand...along with the offshore tax advantages.

Jack


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*USVI Marinas & Jobs*

I may not have been clear as well. When I was living in St Thomas. I was living at Independant Boat Yard in Jersey Bay.
Im a licensed Architect/Contractor. One of my dockmates Jeff Zucker owned a construction company. I asked him many times for work and even though I was qualified He would not hire me due to his local staff not accepting "outsiders" Thought that it would create bad "juju" I know this sounds Third World but in all honesty , it is.
Think of it as an Island wide Union.
My intent here is not to discourage you. Not at all. Again I''d be glad to provide some inside info to try and help you along.
Puerto Rico is a good idea. St. Johns is really nice but is a very laid back artists community.

Best bet ,as much as I hate to say it, is hope for a nasty hurricane. Even then FEMA will bring in outside US subcontractors.
The utility guys will make bundles but the locals will survive with blue tarps for a long time.
At your service;
The Waternut.........


----------



## halyardz (Sep 2, 2000)

*USVI Marinas & Jobs*

From my experience talking with island folk, the Nut-ster seems right on mark. You have little to no chance with unskilled or semi-skilled labor. I''ve also heard the other end, highly skilled/professional, is just as difficult. Make your money up north...work for an extra month before you leave. That said, I''ve heard diesel mechanics have a better than average shot.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*USVI Marinas & Jobs*

Thanks halyardz;
I really don''t want to discourage any one from cruising South. The sailing is unmatched, short tacking the Sir Francis Drake thru the Narrows at sunset is one of the most memorable times in my sailing career.
I''m simply providing a reality check. Been there done that.
I mentioned in an earlier post that a good diesel mechanic can make pretty good bucks working the docks. Maybe think about taking a course. Lots of Perkins,Westerbekes.
Dave''s diesel in Compass Point/Jersey bay
is almost always looking for good mechanics as most are transient and move on after making some cashola. 
If you think about it ; if it were easy, everybody would be doing it. Again, feel free to E-me for any references or contacts.
You may want to also subscribe to the Daily News. The St. Thomasian news paper.
Best of luck.
halyrdz keep in touch.

The waternutster


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*USVI Marinas & Jobs*

Thanks halyardz;
I really don''t want to discourage any one from cruising South. The sailing is unmatched, short tacking the Sir Francis Drake thru the Narrows at sunset is one of the most memorable times in my sailing career.
I''m simply providing a reality check. Been there done that.
I mentioned in an earlier post that a good diesel mechanic can make pretty good bucks working the docks. Maybe think about taking a course. Lots of Perkins,Westerbekes.
Dave''s diesel in Compass Point/Jersey bay
is almost always looking for good mechanics as most are transient and move on after making some cashola. 
If you think about it ; if it were easy, everybody would be doing it. Again, feel free to E-me for any references or contacts.
You may want to also subscribe to the Daily News. The St. Thomasian news paper.
Best of luck.
halyrdz keep in touch.

The waternutster


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

*USVI Marinas & Jobs*

Marinas: American Yacht Harbor; Compass Point; Independent Boatyard; Lavida Marina; Per Dohm''s Water Taxi; Saga Haven; Tropical Marine (shallow draft); Sapphire Beach Marina (we call ''em dickominiums); errr. Living on the hook in, say, Elephant Bay or False Entrance would work with a reasonable tender and an umbrella. Vessup is a little rolly most of the time, but people do it. Construction: R&R Caribbean (a subsid. of Reed & Reed of Woolwich, Maine); O''Brien Construction (ask for Kevin); Majestic; Apex; blah, blah, blah. The best bet is to bankroll yourself for a six month stint screwing around down here. Make the contacts. Meet people. I haven''t had the "continental" problem, although I''ll admit it exists to a limited extent if you don''t play local. Preferential treatment abounds in both business and government. Get over it and weekend in the BVI. Wife tripled her salary when we moved down here, finding a job within weeks (once she got done "vacationing.") Qualified, service-oriented people get jobs. Many create their own. Dockage in the high rent districts is in excess of $350 a month. Probably $600 at Sapphire. Low as $150 if you can find it. I just got back from "up home" in Maine and CAN''T fathom moving north. Live here, vacation there. Asta Langusto. KW


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

*USVI Marinas & Jobs*

Oh yeah. See www.onepaper.com and click on St. Thomas Source the Daily News is online at www.dailynews.vi.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*USVI Marinas & Jobs*

One of the toughest parts about cruising or living aboard away form home is the ability to finance it. One alternative to saving up and/or trying to find work abroad is to earn an income that pays you even when you''re not working. While most of us are not lucky enough to have a large investment portfolio, or don''t do well on the stock market or can''t find work as consultants,etc... and don''t want to wait until we''re retired to cruise we can all earn a residual income. To find out more go to our Sailnet Personal Page or go to our website at www.unitoday.net/cirka
No need to put off your dream.
Todd and Lisa Cirka
Live Your Dreams


----------



## xsailnet (Oct 4, 2002)

*USVI Marinas & Jobs*

If you dream it it, will happen.

Did for me.

The waternut


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

*USVI Marinas & Jobs*

I realize it''s way west of the Virgins but I''ve been surprised at how unaware Caribbean cruisers are of unemployment opportunities in Grand Cayman. When we were there about 6 months ago, they were running job fairs and announcing jobs on TV. There were over 600 open positions and 200 ''residents'' (that''s not us...) who were unemployed and looking for work. Once you look at skills needed vs. possessed, it was wide open. Moreover, the Cayman laws require employers to offer health insurance and provide a convertible retirement plan that they contribute to, 50-50, with the worker. After one year of employment, the worker can exit the company (and country) with both contributions. This is more generous than most U.S. employers. Pay is relatively high given the high cost of living there (tho'' not necessarily for liveaboards) and many of the positions lend themselves to yachtie skills: boat operator, diving instructor, computer-literate office worker and other tourism & banking-related employment. Working a boat that takes tourists out to feed the Rays, or in an office where the business is conducted, or servicing high-end boats that abound in numbers but are relatively lightly used - all these are common occupations down there.

If facing the combination of really wanting to shove off but knowing the kitty was only going to fund a year or two''s cruising budget, a plan I''d seriously consider is to enjoy the waterway, island hop as far E and S as my desires allowed me, and then head W via the Central Caribbean, which is far less frequented by cruisers (and no charterers) and also less expensive. Get my logistics fix in Puerto Rico with its U.S. infrastructure, enjoy the S coast of the DR (totally different from its N coast and much more ''Caribbean''), visit Ile a Vache in Haiti (a 1950''s Nat''l Geographic scene, safe and with wonderful people), choose between Cuba and Jamaica (total opposites in govt. formalities, cost and regimentation, but each interesting in their own way), and then clear into Georgetown, GC at one of the free moorings. Once cleared, I''d go around the corner into North Sound, pull into one of the protected lagoons next to the Grand Cayman Yacht Club and begin my job search. Once employment (official employment, not the pick-up jobs available immediately which will pay for groceries) is obtained, I''d move into the YC (which is just a marina) and settle in. Tradespeople from the yacht management companies are living aboard there, even the Director of the British Red Cross - all nice folks and welcoming of a newcomer. It''s difficult to connect with the islanders but there''s a large ex-Pat community that''s very approachable, the weather''s great, protection superb, and lots of banks where you can save your cruising coins!

Jack


----------

